# Looking at Day Trading ASX & U.S.



## kokonut (5 February 2018)

Hi All,

Apologies if this is in the wrong spot, I'm interested in day trading the ASX & International markets using Australian brokerage firms online. I was wondering what the majority here use to day trade the ASX and International markets ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## greggles (6 February 2018)

I only trade the ASX but a lot of people here seem to use Interactive Brokers for international markets.


----------



## kokonut (7 February 2018)

greggles said:


> I only trade the ASX but a lot of people here seem to use Interactive Brokers for international markets.



Hey 

Thanks for the reply I'll have a look into them, I assume they have the more civilised fees for trading.


----------



## greggles (7 February 2018)

kokonut said:


> Thanks for the reply I'll have a look into them, I assume they have the more civilised fees for trading.




I don't use them myself but they seem to get good reviews around here. If you do a forum search for "Interactive Brokers" you will find a number of threads about them.


----------



## Qtrader (11 February 2018)

kokonut said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if this is in the wrong spot, I'm interested in day trading the ASX & International markets using Australian brokerage firms online. I was wondering what the majority here use to day trade the ASX and International markets ?
> 
> Thanks in advance




I use Tradezero.co to trade the USA market. As Australians we can't get a margin account with IB therefore if you ever want to short sell you can't. Also IB require a 10k min deposit to open an account.  TZ a definitely worth a look IMO.


----------



## Cam019 (11 February 2018)

Have you considered DMA CFD providers @kokonut? One I have been having a good look at recently is FP Markets. You can go long or short which would eliminate the above issue mentioned by Qtrader. Minimum deposit is only $1,000 to open an account. As always, do your own research.


----------

